# جميع الوحدات القياسيه وتحويلاتها



## ahmed_d (9 يوليو 2010)

المقاييس ومعادلاتها
المتر = مائة سنتيمتر. 
الكيلومتر = ألف متر .

الانش = 2.54 سنتيمتر.
القدم = 30.48 سنتيمتر.
اليرد = 91.44 سنتيمتر.
الميل = 1609.34 متر.

الذراع العادى = 69 سنتيمتر.
الذراع المعمارى = 75 سنتيمتر.

الفدان = 4200.83 متر مربع = 4200 متر 2 
الدونم = 1000 متر مربع.
الهكتار = 10.000 متر مربع.
الايكر = 4050 متر مربع.

المكاييل ومعادلاتها
اللتر = 1000 سنتيمتر مكعب.
ولتر الماء يزن كيلوجرام واحد.
الجالون الانجليزى = 4.455 لتراً.
الجالون الأمريكى = 3.785 لتراً.
تنكة الكاز = 18 لتراً.
المتر المكعب = 1000 لتراً.
مد القمح = 18 كيلو.
كيل الزيتون = 30 رطل.
قلة الزيت = 13 رطل.
الموازين ومعادلاتها
أوقية = 200 جرام.
كيلو = خمس واق = 1000 جرام.
قنطار = 100 رطل = 250 كيلو.
طن = 1000 كيلو = 4 قناطير.
الليبرة = 453.593 جرام.

المقاييس العامة للأوزان : 

1 أونس = 28 جرام .
8 أونس = 1 كوب .
1 ملعقة طاولة = 3 ملاعق شاي .
4 ملاعق طاولة = 1\4 كوب .

درجات الحرارة

تقاس درجة الحرارة أما بالدرجة المئوية أو الدرجة الفهرنهيتية:

* درجة الحرارة بالمئوي ( ˚م) = (درجة الحرارة بالفهرنهيت – 32) × (5/9).

˚C = ( F – 32) × 5/9 .

* درجة الحرارة بالفهرنهيت (˚ف) = درجة الحرارة بالمئوي × (9/5) + 32.

˚F = ˚C × 9/5 + 32 .


محول القياسات
الطول :
كيلومتر = 1.60900000
متر = 1609.00000000 
سنتيمتر = 160900.00000000 
ملليمتر = 1609000.00000000 
ميل = 1.00000000 
ياردة = 1759.62380000 
قدم = 5278.87140000 
بوصة = 63346.45670000 

الزمن :
ثانية = 3155760000.00000000 
دقيقة = 52596000.00000000 
ساعة = 876600.00000000 
يوم = 36525.00000000 
أسبوع = 5217.85714300 
سنة = 100.00000000 
عقد = 10.00000000 
قرن = 1.00000000 

الحرارة:
درجة مئوية = 1.00000000 
فهرنهيت = 33.80000000 
كيلفين = 274.15000000 

الحجم:
متر مكعب = 0.00100000 
سنتيمتر مكعب = 1000.00000000 
قدم مكعب = 0.03531984 
بوصة مكعبة = 61.02338720 
لتر = 1.00000000 
جالون = 0.21999988 
باينت = 1.75999905 
كوارت = 0.87999952 

الوزن:
طن = 1.00000000 
كيلوجرام = 1000.00000000 
جرام = 1000000.00000000 
رطل = 2205.00000000 
أوقية = 35000.00000000 

المساحة:
كيلو متر مربع = 2.59000000 
متر مربع = 2590000.00000000 
سنتيمتر مربع = 25900000000.00000000 
هكتار = 259.00000000 
ميل مربع = 1.00000000 
بوصة مربعة = 4014500000.00000000 
قدم مربع = 27870000.00000000 
فدان = 640.00000000 

السرعة:
كيلو متر / ساعة = 1.60900000 
متر / ثانية = 0.44694400 
سنتيمتر / ثانية = 0.44694400 
ميل / ثانية = 1.00000000 
قدم / ثانية = 1.46635300 
عقدة = 0.86897600

1- معيار السوائل: 
(أ) استعمال القطارة: 
تختلف حجم القطرة التي تسقطها القطارة تبعا لاتساع فوهتها ... والقطارة القياسية اتساع فوهتها 3 مليمتر .. وتسقط العدد الآتي من النقط عن كل جرام من محلول الدواء: 
20 نقطة إذا كان المحلول مائيا
25 نقطة إذا كان المحلول زيتيا
25 نقطة إذا كان المحلول كحوليا

(ب) استعمال المعايير المنزلية:
1 سم3 من محلول مائي = 1 جرام
ملعقة شاي = 4 سم3
ملعقة حلو = 2 ملعقة شاي = 8 سم3
ملعقة شوربة = 4 ملعقة شاي = 16 سم3
فنجان شاي = حوالي 10 ملعقة شوربة = 150 سم3 
ملء كوب ماء = 250-300 سم3

2- الأوزان:
1 طن = 1000 كيلوجرام = 2240 رطل
1 كيلوجرام = 1000 جرام = 2.24 رطل
1 جرام = 1000 مليجرام
1 مليجرام = 1000 ميكروجرام
1 رطل (لبرة) = 453.6 جرام = 16 أوقية = 256 درهم
الأوقية = 28.25 جرام = 16 درهم = 0.0625 من الرطل
الدرهم = 1.772 جرام = 0.0625 من الأوقية

3- الأحجام: 
1 متر مكعب = 1000 لتر = 61023 بوصة مكعبة = 35.31 قدم مكعب
1 لتر = 10000 سم3 = 61.02 بوصة مكعبة = 0.03531 قدم مكعب
1 سم3 = 1 مليلتر = 0.001 لتر
الياردة المكعبة = 0.7646 متر مكعب = 764.6 لتر = 27 قدم مكعب = 46656 بوصة مكعبة
القدم المكعب = 0.02832 متر مكعب = 28.32 لتر = 1728 بوصة مكعبة
البوصة المكعبة = 16.39 سم3 
الجالون الأمريكي
الكوارت الأمريكي
الجالون الإمبراطورى الإنجليزي Imperial Gallon
الكوارت الإمبراطورى الإنجليزي Imperial Quart 
البينت الإمبراطورى الإنجليزي Imperial Pint
الجالون الأمريكي = 4 كوارت أمريكي = 3.785 لتر = 231 بوصة مكعبة
الكوارت الأمريكي = ¼ جالون أمريكي = 946.4 سم3 = 57.75 بوصة مكعبة
الجالون الأمريكي = 0.8327 جالون إمبراطوري 
الجالون الإمبراطوري = 4 كوارت إمبراطوري = 4.546 لتر = 277.4 بوصة مكعبة
الكوارت الإمبراطوري = ¼ جالون إمبراطوري = 1.136 لتر = 69.36 بوصة مكعبة
البينت الإمبراطوري = ½ جالون إمبراطوري = 568 سم3 = 34.68 بوصة مكعبة
الجالون الإمبراطوري = 1.201 جالون أمريكي

4- الأطوال:
1 كيلو متر = 1000 متر = 0.6214 ميل = 1094 ياردة = 3281 قدم
المتر = 100 سم = 1.094 ياردة = 3.281 قدم = 39.37 بوصة
السنتمتر = 10 مليمتر
الميل = 1609.3 متر = 1760 ياردة = 5280 قدم = 63360 بوصة
الياردة = 91.44 سم = 3 قدم = 36 بوصة
القدم = 30.48 سم = 12 بوصة
البوصة = 2.54 سم

5- المساحات:
الكيلو متر المربع = 0.3861 ميل مربع = 100 هكتار
الميل المربع = 2.59 كيلو متر مربع = 259 هكتار = 640 فدان
الايكر = 4046.85 متر مربع
الهكتار = 10000 متر مربع = 2.5 فدان
المتر المربع = 10000 سنتيمتر مربع = 1.196 ياردة مربعة = 10.67 قدم مربع = 1550 بوصة مربعة
الياردة المربعة = 8361 سنتيمتر مربع = 9 قدم مربع = 1296 بوصة مربعة
القدم المربع = 929 سنتيمتر مربع = 144 بوصة مربعة
البوصة المربعة = 6.452 سنتيمتر مربع

6- الضغط:
الوحدات الألمانية = 1 كيلوجرام/سم3 = 1 ضغط جوي 
الوحدات الإنجليزية = رطل / بوصة مربعة = 0.0703 كجم/بوصة مربعة
كيلوجرام / سم3 = 14.224 رطل / بوصة مربعة 

7- الوحدات الكهربية:
1 كيلو وات = 1000 وات = 1.36 حصان Horse Power H.P.
1 قوة حصان = 746 وات = 42.41 وحدة حرارية بريطانية = 58.89 وحدة حرارية بريطانية British Yjermal Unit B.T.U. 
1 وحدة حرارية بريطانية = 0.2930 وات / ساعة 

المصدر : 
د. سامي علام ، أمراض الدواجن وعلاجها ، مكتبة الأنجلو المصرية ، الطبعة الخامسة ، 1983م، ص581-584. 


المصدر: منتدي الخيرات الزراعية


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## maya man (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور والله علي هالمجهود


----------



## ahmed_d (12 يوليو 2010)

mohamed2009 و maya man
مشكورين عالمرور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ناجى شتا (28 يناير 2015)

*مراجعة للفت النظر فقط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرًا للمهندس أحمد على المعلومات القيمة ولكن فيه ملحوظة 
حضرتك بتقول إن الأوقية = 28.25 جرام =16 درهم 
والدرهم = 1.772 جرام لكن لو ضربنا 16× 1.772 =28.352 جرام يعنى تقريبًا 28.35 جرام مش 28.25 جرام إذًا المعادلة دى خطأ و إذا كنت حضرتك قرأت الموضوع فى موقع أرجو مراجعة البيانات بالكامل للجدول اللى حضرتك رفعته هنا على الموقع لأن زى ما فيه خطأ فى المعادلة دى فأكيد هنلاقى أخطاء فى معادلات ومكاييل وموازين تانية فى الجدول. وأنا آسف على هذا ولكن من باب إن كل اللى بيقرأ الجدول دا أكيد بيقرأه علشان يستخدمه فى عمل معين أرجو رفعه من مرجع أو كتاب دقق حتى تكتمل الاستفادة


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن34 (2 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدمايو (14 أبريل 2015)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------

